
2.2 seconds to insert a million rows in the browser with WebAssembly+Web Workers - BenoitP
https://hackernoon.com/execute-millions-of-sql-statements-in-milliseconds-in-the-browser-with-webassembly-and-web-workers-3e0b25c3f1a6
======
BenoitP
Posting this mainly for the "fused VM" idea that I have seen floating around
here:

Having the language and the systems it talks to fused by a JIT that eliminates
the communication overhead; which is something that (does?|can?|could?|will?)
happen in this case.

This is in the browser, but could apply to Node.

In the JVM land we have the Truffle+Graal "one VM to rule them (languages)
all" initiative which does this overhead elimination. wasm could be a serious
contender with the JVM bytecode in the server space in this regard. On top of
it, its platform offers more options for having the client look like the
server, development-wise.

Here is another item I have seen go around about this idea: Experiment with
Python + SQLite in PyPy inlines the PL / DBMS boundary [1]

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1512.03207.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1512.03207.pdf)

